# Lost and Found



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I can't find the original thread, as it seems to have disappeared. So, here it goes.

Today, I had an appointment at Planned Parenthood to have a "medical" abortion. I went with my husband.

I left with my husband and still pregnant. I couldn't do it. It hurt too much. So, we'll just deal with the munchkin when it comes and do the best we can, as that's what anyone could ask. Don't you think? Thank you all for your support and kindness, even though I didn't get a chance to read it as the original thread has disappeared. interesting.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Sending you and dh a hug for strength to face what lies ahead. Of course, you've already decided the joys are worth the struggle...I hope you have a comfortable, healthy pregnancy, and that family finds a way to be supportive, in spite of their difference in position.

Good luck.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Lisa -- I read your first thread, but didn't post to it because I couldn't figure out what to say. It was breaking my heart that you felt so many pressures to have an abortion that you really didn't want to have . I'm relieved to hear that you followed your gut on this one.

I wish that there were no limitations on the resources available for mothers and children, so that no woman ever needs to go through the struggle that you faced this week.

May this child be a blessing, as I'm sure s/he will be.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I didn't read the original thread so I have no idea what is going on...but thats ok..... I'm sorry you are going through a hard time. I'm not sure hwat you situation is but I do have something to share..not from my experience but one of a woman that I love.....

In 1972 or so my MIL gave birth to a little boy. Being the time that it was they had no reason to believe there was anything "not right" with Jeremy. With in a few days they started to notice little things. It turns out that his brain had not developed completely. He had a rough life and lived to be 3. He had lots of health issues and they knew he was terminal from day one. One day I got up the nerve to ask her about Jeremy. She told me that even if she would have known what was going to happen she wouldn't have changed the time she had with him. She has many happy memories and some sad ones but he was still her son.....

Like I said, I don't know your situation so I hope and pray you find the strength you need.....


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)




----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I had read your first thread and posted on it! I'm







about where the heck it went!!







:

Anywho~If you are okay with your decision I am happy for you. I was supportive of whatever you chose to decide.

Take good care of you and know you are a strong woman and a great mom. Sounds like you have a good supportive hubby.

Take care...


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

Good for you! God Bless you. You made the right decision.


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

Sounds like you made the decision that is right for you. May you find peace within yourself and your family.

Best wishes for the pregnancy and onward.


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm so sorry your thread was lost! I'm not sure what happened to it either?









I'm so glad that you made the decision that was best for your heart - either way. No matter how you lose a baby, it still hurts soooo bad and I'm glad that (fingers crossed for a







) you never have to experience that kind of loss.








Sending courage, strength, and hope for the future. Hang in there Momma!

Post or PM me if you start to get down or gloomy !!!!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Thank you, dear mamas for your kind support to me! I've felt this little one's spirit with me so strongly that I know (she! we hope!) is meant to come be with us. I am hoping this pregnancy will go smoothly with no complications like the last ones, but, well, I've been down that road before. I'll just have to let the house go dirty once in a while







. Again, to those who were supportive, thank you so much. You are in my thoughts! Guess there is something to karma, no? As for my original thread, it needed to go on its merry way...


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Lisa,

I'm happy to hear more calmness in your posting. I read your original post, but didn't get a chance to respond to it. Life can be so hard, and so stressful sometimes, I know.

My cousin said something to me when I got pregnant with dd when ds was not even a year and we were poorer than church mice. Dh was changing jobs every couple of months, and it was just such a hard time for us, financially.

She said, it's going to be all right, you're going to figure out a way to make it work.

It was nothing earth shattering, but I clung to those words, especially when dd was born early, dh was not working, and we had no health insurance. And you know what, we made it. Somehow. I have no idea how now, but we just did.

Love and health to you.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Love you Lisa! You are an amazing mom of many minis







You can do this and it will all be okay. 10 years from now, you will look back and wonder why you ever doubted, it will all fall into place.










and I will get to buy itty bitty Fuz and live vicariously though you!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Ah, my dear Ms. Who....When I do have a munchkin for you to buy itty bitty fuz, believe me, I'll let you put them on him/*HER* (we need more girls in this house!)...

Thank you for all your help, support, kindness, and Wendy, thanks for watching the munchkins for me and talking (endlessly!) on the phone with yours truly....


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

Congratulations!!! You said yes to life! The Buddhists say that every baby comes with a lof of bread under its arm. I don't know if it's true for everyone - but for me it has been, and I am so glad, so grateful despite our hardships, that I didn't bend to the pressures from everyone in my life to get an abortion.

Enjoy the pregnancy! I'm happy for [email protected]!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Thank you, oatmeal. I hope everything goes well for you also.


----------

